# gentoo as firewall/router routing problem

## lantoeter

Hello,

i have a problem for a long time with linux routing. Perhaps somebody can help me. 

I dont get any help by search with google

I have 2*Windows 7 PCs and 2*Gentoo Linux Firewall/Router.

The Gentoo Router have both a ppp0 interface to the internet.

I made a image with visio to understand the situation. http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/kwroutingproblem.gif/

The main Problem is to make a RDP Connection from Windows 7 PC 1 192.168.50.10 to Windows 7 PC 2 192.168.70.123.

The only way for this to work is when i use the command "route add 192.168.50.0 MASK 255.255.255.0 10.10.0.250" on the Windows 7 PC 2 as you can see in the image.

The question is why do i need to add that route to every PC in the 192.168.70.0/24 net so that the RDP work, although i have a coresponding route at the Gentoo Router 192.168.70.1 ?

can someone help me?

what did i do wrong?

best regards

LANToeter

----------

## py-ro

Show us your iptables rules please.

----------

## lantoeter

Hello,

thanx for your fast reply.

Here is the iptables output for gentoo Linux Router 1

```

Chain INPUT (policy DROP)

target     prot opt source               destination         

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere             state RELATED,ESTABLISHED

In_RULE_0  all  --  10.7.0.1             anywhere            

In_RULE_0  all  --  10.10.0.250          anywhere            

In_RULE_0  all  --  192.168.30.250       anywhere            

In_RULE_0  all  --  192.168.45.250       anywhere            

In_RULE_0  all  --  192.168.49.250       anywhere            

In_RULE_0  all  --  192.168.50.250       anywhere            

In_RULE_0  all  --  192.168.60.250       anywhere            

In_RULE_0  all  --  192.168.70.250       anywhere            

In_RULE_0  all  --  192.168.170.250      anywhere            

In_RULE_0  all  --  192.168.180.250      anywhere            

In_RULE_0  all  --  10.0.0.0/8           anywhere            

In_RULE_0  all  --  172.16.0.0/12        anywhere            

In_RULE_0  all  --  192.168.0.0/16       anywhere            

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere             state NEW

Cid4358F46B.0  tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere             tcp dpt:ssh state NEW

Cid4358F459.0  tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere             tcp dpt:domain state NEW

Cid4358F459.0  udp  --  anywhere             anywhere             udp dpt:domain state NEW

ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere             udp dpt:openvpn state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             base-address.mcast.net/4  state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             255.255.255.255      state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             10.10.255.255        state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.170.255      state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.180.255      state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.30.255       state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.45.255       state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.49.255       state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.50.255       state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.60.255       state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.70.255       state NEW

RULE_8     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            

Cid45F22B692656.0  tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere             tcp multiport dports domain,http,rsync state NEW

Cid45F22B692656.0  udp  --  anywhere             anywhere             udp multiport dports domain,ntp state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  10.10.0.100          anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.50.0/24      anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.70.2         anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.70.100       anywhere             state NEW

Cid49A3E5405506.1  all  --  192.168.60.0/24      anywhere             state NEW

Cid49A3E5405506.1  all  --  192.168.180.0/24     anywhere             state NEW

Cid3867X3508.1  all  --  10.10.0.0/16         anywhere             state NEW

Cid3867X3508.1  all  --  192.168.70.0/24      anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  10.7.0.0/24          192.168.50.0/24      state NEW

DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere            

Chain FORWARD (policy DROP)

target     prot opt source               destination         

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere             state RELATED,ESTABLISHED

In_RULE_0  all  --  10.7.0.1             anywhere            

In_RULE_0  all  --  10.10.0.250          anywhere            

In_RULE_0  all  --  192.168.30.250       anywhere            

In_RULE_0  all  --  192.168.45.250       anywhere            

In_RULE_0  all  --  192.168.49.250       anywhere            

In_RULE_0  all  --  192.168.50.250       anywhere            

In_RULE_0  all  --  192.168.60.250       anywhere            

In_RULE_0  all  --  192.168.70.250       anywhere            

In_RULE_0  all  --  192.168.170.250      anywhere            

In_RULE_0  all  --  192.168.180.250      anywhere            

In_RULE_0  all  --  10.0.0.0/8           anywhere            

In_RULE_0  all  --  172.16.0.0/12        anywhere            

In_RULE_0  all  --  192.168.0.0/16       anywhere            

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.20.255       state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  10.10.0.100          anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.50.0/24      anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.70.2         anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.70.100       anywhere             state NEW

Cid49A3E5405506.2  all  --  192.168.60.0/24      anywhere             state NEW

Cid49A3E5405506.2  all  --  192.168.180.0/24     anywhere             state NEW

Cid3867X3508.2  all  --  10.10.0.0/16         anywhere             state NEW

Cid3867X3508.2  all  --  192.168.70.0/24      anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  10.7.0.0/24          192.168.50.0/24      state NEW

Cid3779X3044.0  all  --  192.168.20.0/24      anywhere             state NEW

Cid3779X3044.0  all  --  192.168.30.0/24      anywhere             state NEW

Cid3779X3044.0  all  --  192.168.45.0/24      anywhere             state NEW

Cid3779X3044.0  all  --  192.168.50.0/24      anywhere             state NEW

Cid3779X3044.0  all  --  192.168.60.0/24      anywhere             state NEW

Cid3779X3044.0  all  --  192.168.170.0/24     anywhere             state NEW

Cid3779X3044.0  all  --  192.168.180.0/24     anywhere             state NEW

DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere            

Chain OUTPUT (policy DROP)

target     prot opt source               destination         

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere             state RELATED,ESTABLISHED

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere             state NEW

Cid4233X24573.0  udp  --  anywhere             anywhere             udp dpt:openvpn state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             base-address.mcast.net/4  state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             255.255.255.255      state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             10.10.255.255        state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.170.255      state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.180.255      state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.30.255       state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.45.255       state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.49.255       state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.50.255       state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.60.255       state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.70.255       state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.20.255       state NEW

RULE_8     all  --  anywhere             10.7.0.1            

RULE_8     all  --  anywhere             10.10.0.250         

RULE_8     all  --  anywhere             192.168.30.250      

RULE_8     all  --  anywhere             192.168.45.250      

RULE_8     all  --  anywhere             192.168.49.250      

RULE_8     all  --  anywhere             192.168.50.250      

RULE_8     all  --  anywhere             192.168.60.250      

RULE_8     all  --  anywhere             192.168.70.250      

RULE_8     all  --  anywhere             192.168.170.250     

RULE_8     all  --  anywhere             192.168.180.250     

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere             tcp multiport dports domain,http,rsync state NEW

ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere             udp multiport dports domain,ntp state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  10.10.0.100          anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.50.0/24      anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.70.2         anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.70.100       anywhere             state NEW

Cid49A3E5405506.0  all  --  192.168.60.0/24      anywhere             state NEW

Cid49A3E5405506.0  all  --  192.168.180.0/24     anywhere             state NEW

Cid3867X3508.0  all  --  10.10.0.0/16         anywhere             state NEW

Cid3867X3508.0  all  --  192.168.70.0/24      anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  10.7.0.0/24          192.168.50.0/24      state NEW

Cid3779X3044.0  all  --  192.168.20.0/24      anywhere             state NEW

Cid3779X3044.0  all  --  192.168.30.0/24      anywhere             state NEW

Cid3779X3044.0  all  --  192.168.45.0/24      anywhere             state NEW

Cid3779X3044.0  all  --  192.168.50.0/24      anywhere             state NEW

Cid3779X3044.0  all  --  192.168.60.0/24      anywhere             state NEW

Cid3779X3044.0  all  --  192.168.170.0/24     anywhere             state NEW

Cid3779X3044.0  all  --  192.168.180.0/24     anywhere             state NEW

DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere            

Chain Cid3779X3044.0 (14 references)

target     prot opt source               destination         

RETURN     all  --  anywhere             10.0.0.0/8          

RETURN     all  --  anywhere             172.16.0.0/12       

RETURN     all  --  anywhere             192.168.0.0/16      

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            

Chain Cid3867X3508.0 (2 references)

target     prot opt source               destination         

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             10.10.0.0/16        

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.50.0/24     

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.60.0/24     

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.70.0/24     

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.170.0/24    

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.180.0/24    

Chain Cid3867X3508.1 (2 references)

target     prot opt source               destination         

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             10.10.0.0/16        

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.50.0/24     

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.60.0/24     

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.70.0/24     

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.170.0/24    

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.180.0/24    

Chain Cid3867X3508.2 (2 references)

target     prot opt source               destination         

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             10.10.0.0/16        

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.50.0/24     

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.60.0/24     

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.70.0/24     

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.170.0/24    

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.180.0/24    

Chain Cid4233X24573.0 (1 references)

target     prot opt source               destination         

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             10.7.0.1            

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             10.10.0.250         

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.30.250      

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.45.250      

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.49.250      

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.50.250      

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.60.250      

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.70.250      

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.170.250     

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.180.250     

Chain Cid4358F459.0 (2 references)

target     prot opt source               destination         

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.20.0/24      anywhere            

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.30.0/24      anywhere            

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.45.0/24      anywhere            

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.50.0/24      anywhere            

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.60.0/24      anywhere            

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.170.0/24     anywhere            

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.180.0/24     anywhere            

Chain Cid4358F46B.0 (1 references)

target     prot opt source               destination         

ACCEPT     all  --  10.10.0.100          anywhere            

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.20.254       anywhere            

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.30.254       anywhere            

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.45.254       anywhere            

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.50.10        anywhere            

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.50.254       anywhere            

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.60.254       anywhere            

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.70.2         anywhere            

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.70.100       anywhere            

Chain Cid45F22B692656.0 (2 references)

target     prot opt source               destination         

ACCEPT     all  --  10.7.0.1             anywhere            

ACCEPT     all  --  10.10.0.250          anywhere            

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.30.250       anywhere            

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.45.250       anywhere            

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.49.250       anywhere            

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.50.250       anywhere            

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.60.250       anywhere            

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.70.250       anywhere            

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.170.250      anywhere            

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.180.250      anywhere            

Chain Cid49A3E5405506.0 (2 references)

target     prot opt source               destination         

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             10.10.0.0/16        

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.70.0/24     

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.170.0/24    

Chain Cid49A3E5405506.1 (2 references)

target     prot opt source               destination         

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             10.10.0.0/16        

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.70.0/24     

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.170.0/24    

Chain Cid49A3E5405506.2 (2 references)

target     prot opt source               destination         

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             10.10.0.0/16        

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.70.0/24     

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.170.0/24    

Chain In_RULE_0 (26 references)

target     prot opt source               destination         

LOG        all  --  anywhere             anywhere             LOG level info prefix "RULE 0 -- DENY "

DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere            

Chain RULE_8 (11 references)

target     prot opt source               destination         

LOG        all  --  anywhere             anywhere             LOG level info prefix "RULE 8 -- DENY "

DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere            

```

Here is the iptables output i use for gentoo Linux Router 2

```

Chain INPUT (policy DROP)

target     prot opt source               destination         

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere             state RELATED,ESTABLISHED

DROP       all  --  10.9.0.1             anywhere            

DROP       all  --  10.10.0.1            anywhere            

DROP       all  --  192.168.60.1         anywhere            

DROP       all  --  192.168.69.11        anywhere            

DROP       all  --  192.168.70.1         anywhere            

DROP       all  --  192.168.71.250       anywhere            

DROP       all  --  10.0.0.0/8           anywhere            

DROP       all  --  172.16.0.0/12        anywhere            

DROP       all  --  192.168.0.0/16       anywhere            

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere             tcp dpt:ssh state NEW

ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere             udp multiport dports bootpc,bootps state NEW

Cid4358F459.0  tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere             tcp dpt:domain state NEW

Cid4358F459.0  udp  --  anywhere             anywhere             udp dpt:domain state NEW

ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere             udp dpt:openvpn state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere             tcp spt:ftp-data dpts:1024:65535 state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere             tcp multiport dports ftp,ftp-data state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             base-address.mcast.net/4  state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             255.255.255.255      state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             10.10.255.255        state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.60.255       state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.69.255       state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.70.255       state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.71.255       state NEW

RULE_9     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            

Cid45F22B692656.0  tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere             tcp multiport dports domain,http,rsync state NEW

Cid45F22B692656.0  udp  --  anywhere             anywhere             udp multiport dports domain,ntp state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  10.7.0.0/24          anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  10.9.0.0/24          anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  10.10.0.0/16         anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.50.0/24      anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.51.0/24      anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.60.0/24      anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.69.0/24      anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.70.0/24      anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.71.0/24      anywhere             state NEW

DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere            

Chain FORWARD (policy DROP)

target     prot opt source               destination         

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere             state RELATED,ESTABLISHED

DROP       all  --  10.9.0.1             anywhere            

DROP       all  --  10.10.0.1            anywhere            

DROP       all  --  192.168.60.1         anywhere            

DROP       all  --  192.168.69.11        anywhere            

DROP       all  --  192.168.70.1         anywhere            

DROP       all  --  192.168.71.250       anywhere            

DROP       all  --  10.0.0.0/8           anywhere            

DROP       all  --  172.16.0.0/12        anywhere            

DROP       all  --  192.168.0.0/16       anywhere            

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             192.168.70.100       tcp spt:ftp-data dpts:1024:65535 state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             192.168.70.100       tcp multiport dports ftp,ftp-data state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             192.168.70.100       tcp spt:ftp-data dpts:1024:65535 state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             192.168.70.100       tcp multiport dports ftp,ftp-data state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  10.10.0.0/16         anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.60.0/24      anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.70.0/24      anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  10.7.0.0/24          anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  10.9.0.0/24          anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  10.10.0.0/16         anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.50.0/24      anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.51.0/24      anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.60.0/24      anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.69.0/24      anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.70.0/24      anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.71.0/24      anywhere             state NEW

DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere            

Chain OUTPUT (policy DROP)

target     prot opt source               destination         

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere             state RELATED,ESTABLISHED

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere             state NEW

Cid4358F46B.0  tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere             tcp dpt:ssh state NEW

Cid4070X2092.0  udp  --  anywhere             anywhere             udp multiport dports bootpc,bootps state NEW

Cid4233X24573.0  udp  --  anywhere             anywhere             udp dpt:openvpn state NEW

Cid3254X2792.0  tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere             tcp spt:ftp-data dpts:1024:65535 state NEW

Cid3254X2792.0  tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere             tcp multiport dports ftp,ftp-data state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             192.168.70.100       tcp spt:ftp-data dpts:1024:65535 state NEW

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             192.168.70.100       tcp multiport dports ftp,ftp-data state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             base-address.mcast.net/4  state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             255.255.255.255      state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             10.10.255.255        state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.60.255       state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.69.255       state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.70.255       state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.71.255       state NEW

RULE_9     all  --  anywhere             10.9.0.1            

RULE_9     all  --  anywhere             10.10.0.1           

RULE_9     all  --  anywhere             192.168.60.1        

RULE_9     all  --  anywhere             192.168.69.11       

RULE_9     all  --  anywhere             192.168.70.1        

RULE_9     all  --  anywhere             192.168.71.250      

ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere             tcp multiport dports domain,http,rsync state NEW

ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere             udp multiport dports domain,ntp state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  10.10.0.0/16         anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.60.0/24      anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.70.0/24      anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  10.7.0.0/24          anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  10.9.0.0/24          anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  10.10.0.0/16         anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.50.0/24      anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.51.0/24      anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.60.0/24      anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.69.0/24      anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.70.0/24      anywhere             state NEW

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.71.0/24      anywhere             state NEW

DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere            

Chain Cid3254X2792.0 (2 references)

target     prot opt source               destination         

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             10.9.0.1            

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             10.10.0.1           

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.60.1        

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.69.11       

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.70.1        

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.71.250      

Chain Cid4070X2092.0 (1 references)

target     prot opt source               destination         

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             10.9.0.1            

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             10.10.0.1           

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.60.1        

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.69.11       

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.70.1        

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.71.250      

Chain Cid4233X24573.0 (1 references)

target     prot opt source               destination         

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             10.9.0.1            

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             10.10.0.1           

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.60.1        

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.69.11       

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.70.1        

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.71.250      

Chain Cid4358F459.0 (2 references)

target     prot opt source               destination         

ACCEPT     all  --  10.10.0.0/16         anywhere            

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.60.0/24      anywhere            

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.70.0/24      anywhere            

Chain Cid4358F46B.0 (1 references)

target     prot opt source               destination         

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             10.9.0.1            

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             10.10.0.1           

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.60.1        

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.69.11       

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.70.1        

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.71.250      

Chain Cid45F22B692656.0 (2 references)

target     prot opt source               destination         

ACCEPT     all  --  10.9.0.1             anywhere            

ACCEPT     all  --  10.10.0.1            anywhere            

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.60.1         anywhere            

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.69.11        anywhere            

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.70.1         anywhere            

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.71.250       anywhere            

Chain RULE_9 (7 references)

target     prot opt source               destination         

LOG        all  --  anywhere             anywhere             LOG level info prefix "RULE 9 -- DENY "

DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere            

```

hope Its not too much information.

There are other networks (vpn connections,.... ) included in iptables that i leave out for better understanding in the threadstart thread.

best regards

LANToeter

----------

## dataking

I'm not an expert, so take this with a grain of salt.  It strikes me as odd that you have both the 192.168.70.0/24 and the 10.10.0.0/16 networks on eth3 of gentoo router 2.  I would think they would need to be on different subnets.

Also, is Win7 PC2 pulling DHCP info from gentoo router 2 or are they statically configured?

----------

